# Buttercup is sick



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

buttercup seems really tired all day. even i get her favourite foods she just walks slowly to come and eats slowly.. she also been sitting on the deck for hour. i didnt see her eat or drink and she was in the nest but didnt lay any eggs. she isnt really molting either only loss a bit head feathers. and shes still limping i didnt see bumblefoot.. could something else be happening?


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

I'm really sorry but I can't help you out here, I'm definitely not an expert at helping sick chickens over the internet..
Other people on here are most experienced at this than I am so everybody get over here and help her out.. I feel bad for her but nothing I can do.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> I'm really sorry but I can't help you out here, I'm definitely not an expert at helping sick chickens over the internet..
> Other people on here are most experienced at this than I am so everybody get over here and help her out.. I feel bad for her but nothing I can do.


Thats okay. Im worried about her she doesnt act normal. Like usually she always comes first for treats but now shes last..


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Take a pic of her. Not up close but one that does show her face.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

robin416 said:


> Take a pic of her. Not up close but one that does show her face.


























She keeps standing like this.. even when I brought treats she doesn’t come either.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Got this liquid thing on her nose


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

I’m so worried and sad.. please someone help! She won’t even come to get treats anymore she stands like that all day


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

See how round and bright her eyes are? That's an indicator that she doesn't feel bad. Other than she's still getting feathers plucked by one of the others, there just isn't enough there to make suggestions on what might be wrong.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

robin416 said:


> See how round and bright her eyes are? That's an indicator that she doesn't feel bad. Other than she's still getting feathers plucked by one of the others, there just isn't enough there to make suggestions on what might be wrong.


I’m so sad she’s just standing there though and she’s not even coming for treats…


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Someone please help me I don’t want my buttercup to pass away she’s my sweetest girl I love her so much


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

@robin416 don’t ignore me help me she’s not even eating and her crop isn’t even full I’m super sad I don’t know what to do I’m seriously going to find a vet even if there’s none I’m gonna take her to my cats vet bht they won’t look at chickens ugh buttercup means so much to me please help I’m so worried I can’t even sleep


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

You need to chill out. I have other things in my life besides this forum. We all get that you're concerned but it doesn't change the facts of there isn't enough there to say one way or the other what is going on.

Without a direction there is no way any treatment ideas can be offered. What kind of treats are you offering? 

You couldn't even get miticides or other drugs to possibly treat a fungal infection. Why do you think whatever we tell you, if we had anything to tell you, is going to change things.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

robin416 said:


> You need to chill out. I have other things in my life besides this forum. We all get that you're concerned but it doesn't change the facts of there isn't enough there to say one way or the other what is going on.
> 
> Without a direction there is no way any treatment ideas can be offered. What kind of treats are you offering?
> 
> You couldn't even get miticides or other drugs to possibly treat a fungal infection. Why do you think whatever we tell you, if we had anything to tell you, is going to change things.


Because I’m worried and scared and I just need help just at least tell me what to do… someone just told me it’s a respiratory infection and I have to separate her immediately and great with vet rx.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

and I’m giving her mealworms and sometimes fruits and vegetables


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

robin416 said:


> You need to chill out. I have other things in my life besides this forum. We all get that you're concerned but it doesn't change the facts of there isn't enough there to say one way or the other what is going on.
> 
> Without a direction there is no way any treatment ideas can be offered. What kind of treats are you offering?
> 
> You couldn't even get miticides or other drugs to possibly treat a fungal infection. Why do you think whatever we tell you, if we had anything to tell you, is going to change things.


That’s not my problem they don’t have in Canada well I wish they are for sale? Can you just understand that not everything in America is in Canada.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

There is nothing there at all that points to respiratory. 

Things are available in Canada under other names. You just need to look for them. But we still don't have any information to see what might be wrong. 

It could be she's having issues laying eggs. Don't know. She doesn't look uncomfortable and they are usually very uncomfortable when that happens.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

robin416 said:


> There is nothing there at all that points to respiratory.
> 
> Things are available in Canada under other names. You just need to look for them. But we still don't have any information to see what might be wrong.
> 
> It could be she's having issues laying eggs. Don't know. She doesn't look uncomfortable and they are usually very uncomfortable when that happens.


She hasn’t laid for 5 days!! I’m serious she’s even like lifting her head up and opening and closing her mouth she’s not acting like normal she looks very uncomfortable









I ask you because I trust your advice out of other people and I know you can help me


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Ill post an update.


----------

